# Junior weight issue



## Dee72 (Dec 31, 2013)

Some of you might know that I have been searching high and low for the right Vizsla. Last week I saw an advertisement with hardly any info from a guy that wanted to sell his 5mth old Vizsla.

I made an appointment and it was love at first sight. Turns out the guy was moving abroad and didn't want him anymore, he left him







all day at home 6 days a week. Can you believe that we are his 3rd owners!! DISGUSTING!

Anyway I know Vizsla's are naturally skinny but he seemed quite thin when we got him, at 5.5mths he weighs 14kgs and the trainer said he is too skinny and we need to up his food.

I go by what the instructions on the packaging say and it says 83gr 3 Times a day for juniors. I don't want to feed him too much because it's bad so I took some photos so maybe you can tell me if he really is too skinny (remember he is 5mths)


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I would say its a little on the skinny side. Could a growth spurt. Always feed based on his body shape and activity level, not packaging. I'd say feed him a little more. You should feel be able to feel his ribs, see maybe one or two and see where his hip bones are but they should still have some meat covering them. Make sense? 
However, people always say I should feed my dogs more, except for vets that know a healthy dog shape. People are used to fat dogs but Vs should be lean.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Congrats, Dee72 on your new family member! He does look a bit on the thin side, but not too skinny. I'd up his feeding a bit too. Enjoy him! What is his name? 
Oh - and I agree - disgusting that he has been rehomed so many times. Poor little guy!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Congrats! I'm glad he's finally in a home where he'll be appreciated. I agree with everyone else. He's a little on the skinny side, but not too bad. Normal for his age. Increase his food a bit and maybe supplement with some raw or scrambled eggs a few times a week.


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

Congratulations! 

Yes my vet always said you can see and feel the ribs but you should not be able to see the spaces between the ribs. 

When my girl was like this she added a high performance puppy food. Purina performance had 30 percent protein and 20 percent fat. I know alot of people don't like Purina brand but it did the trick. You might also be able to find a brand you like with higher protein / fat.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Congratulations, Dee72... You have a very adorable puppy!! ;D ;D ;D What's his name? Thank you for giving him a stable home.

I do agree with his trainer -- that you need to up the amount of food he's getting. He's young and he will be right in no time.
See, I guess all Vets are different on this subject. My Vet (a guy I've been using for twenty years) says you should not be able to see the ribs while the dog is standing still, BUT you should be able to feel the ribs easily. I've always gone by that.


----------



## Dee72 (Dec 31, 2013)

His name is Winston and I use Arden Grange puppy/Junior kibble, the previous owner used Pedigree chum puppy but I've heard good thing about AG and he loves it so going to stick to it.


----------

